

How to choose the right tool for the job: awe.sm’s language journey - jhstrauss
http://blog.awe.sm/2012/12/10/how-to-choose-the-right-tool-for-the-job-awe-sms-language-journey/

======
rdudekul
Good post describing the thought process involved in selecting a language. It
is interesting to see that the choice boils down to having resident experts
and the ability to steer/train the team quickly. I wonder what the decision
would be if the entire team was open to using the best available language even
without resident experts in that language. For APIs my biased decision would
be node.js using CoffeeScript.

~~~
duggan
I think this misses the point a bit - the "best available language" is an
assortment of criteria. If you take away some of those criteria, you're no
longer asking the same question.

~~~
klibertp
In that case this post tells us more about constraints present in their
environment than about a process of selecting the right tool. We should gather
many "best available language" definitions with their respective choices. Then
we could extract some meaningful, general advice, otherwise it's anecdotal and
not worth very much.

------
ww520
Excellent post. Choose the right tools for the jobs. Great analysis over the
journey.

BTW, does Dropwizard work with Play! Framework?

~~~
bennetthi
Thanks! I can't imagine you'd want to use Dropwizard with Play! since they
both accomplish similar tasks. That said, I'm not really familiar with Play,
but to my understanding its a full web application framework. Dropwizard
focuses more around creating web APIs but it does include a templating library
in case you want to create applications beyond APIs.

Also, here is a presentation from the author of the "Play Framework Cookbook"
walking through using Dropwizard:
<http://spinscale.github.com/dropwizard/2012-03-intro.html#/>

